
Ask HN: It's better to have social media account for every product you have? - alinalex
As a company, if you have more than one product is it better to have let&#x27;s say a twitter account for each of them or keep just one social media account for everything?<p>Thanks!
======
throwaway420
gt565k gave a great, succinct answer that I think is correct.

There's a lot of ways to do it, and I think it just depends on the type of
product you have and your overall strategy.

Some brands have different accounts divided by region: one account for USA,
one for Europe, one for Asia.

Some might do it per country or language. One for Germany, one for France, one
for UK. Or one for English, one for Spanish, etc.

Some might do it per product.

Some might divide accounts based on the type of content: one account for news,
one for pics, one for links.

Some might do it all under one umbrella.

Some might have one main account, but have some smaller additional accounts
for different purposes.

There's too many factors that go into it to give just one answer.

------
gt565k
Depends on your marketing strategy and how you want to establish your brand.

If the different products will live under different brand identities, then it
makes sense to use separate accounts.

